#ubuntu-ngo 2010-08-23
<dholbach> good morning
<LittleC> hello, everyone
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-08-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-08-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-08-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-08-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-08-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-08-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-08-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-08-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-08-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-08-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-08-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-08-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-08-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-08-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-08-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-08-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-08-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-08-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-08-20
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning dan
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-08-21
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-08-22
<dholbach> good morning
